# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  ( ..........      برش رمضان .. !      ..........)

## بحاري

*‏"
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏"
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏"
‏
‏
‏
للاشتراك بهذا البرش اضغط :
‏
نجمة .. لقمة .. اربعة بلحات
‏
‏
أها النشوف اول صينية تبع منو ، وفيها شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*كل سنة وانت طيب الاخ بحاري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## حسكو

*الضغط   على  اربع   عينات   ...حسكو  نجمة  مجدي  حليمة 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*نجمه .. لقمة .. أربعه بلحات .
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الضغط   على  اربع   عينات   ...حسكو  نجمة  مجدي  حليمة 



هههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي مية مية 

برش لقمة عبد العظيم حلومر
                        	*

----------


## اباتشيه

*نجمة .. لقمة .. اربعة بلحات 


بس كان تخليهم خمسة بلحات بموت في الخمسات انا
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

كل سنة وانت طيب الاخ بحاري



‏

وانت طيب ابا محمد
‏
فطور المشرف العام متين ؟
‏
أها صينيتكم فوكا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					





‏

عملتها ظاهرة يا كسلاوي ما لقيت احسن منها
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

الضغط   على  اربع   عينات   ...حسكو  نجمة  مجدي  حليمة 



ده اشتراك شارع النيل ما تلخبط يا حسكو !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

نجمه .. لقمة .. أربعه بلحات .



‏

مرحبا بك في البرش
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

هههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي مية مية 

برش لقمة عبد العظيم حلومر



‏

ياساتر الهضربة لسه ما راحت يا مجد ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اباتشيه
					

نجمة .. لقمة .. اربعة بلحات 


بس كان تخليهم خمسة بلحات بموت في الخمسات انا



‏

يعني لو اديناك تلاتة كبابي آبريه .. ما بتشربيهن ؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*[glow=#240909] 
unknown application
[/glow]

[glow=#faf5f5] 
كودك ده فيه حاجة غلط ...
[/glow]
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

[glow=#240909] 
unknown application
[/glow]

[glow=#faf5f5] 
كودك ده فيه حاجة غلط ...
[/glow]



حاليا : عبدالعزيز24
‏ 
‏
‏
بعد اسبوع
‏
‏.
‏. 
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
عبدالعزيز13
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
بعد اسبوعين :
‏
‏
‏
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
‏
‏
‏
عبدالعزيز7-
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
بعد شهر ..
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
عزو 0.05-
‏
‏
رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

حاليا : عبدالعزيز24
‏ 
‏بعد اسبوع
‏
‏.
‏. 

عبدالعزيز13
‏‏
بعد اسبوعين :
‏
‏تهئ تهئ تهئ 
‏
‏عبدالعزيز7-
‏
بعد شهر ..
‏‏
‏
عزو 0.05-
‏
رمضان كريم



أين العيد :263:

[youtube][/url][url]&feature=related[/youtube]
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

حاليا : عبدالعزيز24
‏ 
‏
‏
بعد اسبوع
‏
‏.
‏. 
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
عبدالعزيز13
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
بعد اسبوعين :
‏
‏
‏
تهئ تهئ تهئ 
‏
‏
‏
عبدالعزيز7-
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
بعد شهر ..
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
عزو 0.05-
‏
‏
رمضان كريم



هههه هههه هههههه
عطشان ما قادر أضحك من كده !
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كم تمنيت ان تكونوا معي  في هذه اللحظات
واتمني من الله ان يجمعنا  بكم في رمضان اخر
...

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كم تمنيت ان تكونوا معي  في هذه اللحظات
واتمني من الله ان يجمعنا  بكم في رمضان اخر
...




‏

باذن الله نلتقي يا غالي ، 
‏
بس كتر القمردين وبلح العراق ..
‏
سعداء بجلوسك ع البرش
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قنقليس ..تمرة... قراصة.... شوية مكيفات



الباقي عندكم في المسرات




يوجد سمك لزوم الوجاهات
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الغالى بحارى..كل سنة انت طيب ورمضان كريم..

خلاس رسلوا زول يشيل الصينيه

تخريمه
ماصينية القندول..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قنقليس ..تمرة... قراصة.... شوية مكيفات



الباقي عندكم في المسرات




يوجد سمك لزوم الوجاهات



‏

أها دي الصواني ولا بلاش ..
‏
اقعد هنااااك في نص البرش .. واستلم المايك استاذنا نصرالدين
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الغالى بحارى..كل سنة انت طيب ورمضان كريم..

خلاس رسلوا زول يشيل الصينيه

تخريمه
ماصينية القندول..



 زول واحد بس

دي صينية ولا تايونية
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الغالى بحارى..كل سنة انت طيب ورمضان كريم..

خلاس رسلوا زول يشيل الصينيه

تخريمه
ماصينية القندول..



وانت بخير يا غالية ..
‏
‏
ان شاء الله فيها قراصة بالدمعة ..
‏
‏
‏

تخريمة :
‏
ما الدمعة  " الاغنية"
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

وانت بخير يا غالية ..
‏
‏
ان شاء الله فيها قراصة بالدمعة ..
‏
‏
‏

تخريمة :
‏
ما الدمعة " الاغنية"



بحاري ماتكون قاصدالدمعة الدبوسة
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 زول واحد بس

دي صينية ولا تايونية



شكلها  "مس كولات " سااااكت يا نصر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

شكلها "مس كولات " سااااكت يا نصر



 ياربي تكون مشت تعمل القراصة ولا تجيب العيش
*

----------


## قنوان

*شوربه         كركدي        مويه باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارده 
حررررررررررررررررررررم اكان ترجو الحلو
                        	*

----------


## nona

*عصيدة سلطة لحمة بلحة

جوافة ليمون كركدي ابري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*باقي كم يوم يا جماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شوربه كركدي مويه باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارده 
حررررررررررررررررررررم اكان ترجو الحلو



 
قراصة بالفول  مافى يا دوك ..!:a059:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nona
					

عصيدة سلطة لحمة بلحة

جوافة ليمون كركدي ابري



 
ده فطور امبارح ولا الليلة !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

باقي كم يوم يا جماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 

الاسبوع الاول ما محسوب ...!!!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الاسبوع الاول ما محسوب ...!!!!



 يعني الاسبوع الاول ده ممكن نفطرو
:dan1::dan1::dan1:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

قراصة بالفول مافى يا دوك ..!:a059:



 في كسره بالاسكريم
وشاي لبن بالدكوه والشعيريه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يعني الاسبوع الاول ده ممكن نفطرو
:dan1::dan1::dan1:



 

ابوه  لكن بعد شهر  من سؤالك ده :uuuuu:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

في كسره بالاسكريم
وشاي لبن بالدكوه والشعيريه



 
وطحنية بالمخلل :m_monkey:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, العرّش 


اها   جااااااى  بي  صينية    ولا تقاطع يا العرش
*

----------


## acba77

*قراصة بي ملوحة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

قراصة بي ملوحة



 
ناس  مشو  ...



رمضان كريم  ... وحمدلله على السلامة يا رجل
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

باقي كم يوم يا جماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



عشرتين وتمنييى بس:8hhr:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*البرش محروس وسيده يكوس...

جبنا العشا ولم نجدكم غطينا ليكم ومشينا...وكان برد مااااعلينا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عشرتين وتمنييى بس:8hhr:



[glow1=#483380] 
 يعني كم جمعة  بالضبط
[/glow1]
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

البرش محروس وسيده يكوس...

جبنا العشا ولم نجدكم غطينا ليكم ومشينا...وكان برد مااااعلينا



ليه ساخن بارد ماعندكم
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*نحن جبنا العشا لكن الشاى والجبنه برعاية.....:dn20:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ونحن جبنا معانا تحلية
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ونحن جبنا معانا تحلية



والله ياعمو نصرالدين الناس ديل شكلهم ولاعندهم برش ولا حاجه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نقرش البرش برانا يابرنسيسة نفطر ونتعشي ونتسحر ونمشي ننوم
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

نقرش البرش برانا يابرنسيسة نفطر ونتعشي ونتسحر ونمشي ننوم



هههههههههههههه انا غايتو ما قعد اتعشى:10_8_10[1]:..لكن انت بعد تنتهى لف البرش ده واتكله على الحيطه..وبحارى كان جا:itschy:
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بلح............ كركدي ............كركدي وكركدي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

بلح............ كركدي ............كركدي وكركدي



 وتاااااااااااااانى كركدى:oao12:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, الغسينابي,قنوان 
رمضان كريم
بطلي جرس يا د. وتعالي اتجدعي في البرش دا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, الغسينابي,قنوان 
رمضان كريم
بطلي جرس يا د. وتعالي اتجدعي في البرش دا



هههههههههه هى فضل فيها روح:weeping:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*جبت السحووووور
وما لقيت أي زول في البرش ..
آبري ... رقاق ... سبعه بلحات .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

جبت السحووووور
وما لقيت أي زول في البرش ..
آبري ... رقاق ... سبعه بلحات .



‏

قااااعدين يا ابواللول !
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يعني السحور دة يفوتنا عشان بنوم ليكم 
مايقومابي وين الموية الباردة
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*[flash=http://www.go2album.com/album/x/y/l/o/5/xylo55/4c64b8b83b1/zopaysdjymfr38k%3d.swf]width=350 height=400[/flash]
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله انتو برشكم ده ما بتزكروهو الا بالنهار 
اتجرسي
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ناس البرش كيف اصبحتو
‏
امس مبيتننا القوا بلا سحور،،
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ناس البرش كيف اصبحتو
‏
امس مبيتننا القوا بلا سحور،،



والله جينا وشايلين صوانينا لكن انتو الحايمين وتجو تسووها فينا:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*انتظرونا علي برش رمضان هناك مفاجات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*المفاجأة الاولي برعاية الدكتورة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

المفاجأة الاولي برعاية الدكتورة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتظرونا علي برش رمضان هناك مفاجات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره



منتظرينك يا دكتوره .
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتظرونا علي برش رمضان هناك مفاجات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره



فى الانتظار على المدار
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الغالى بحارى..كل سنة انت طيب ورمضان كريم..

خلاس رسلوا زول يشيل الصينيه

تخريمه
ماصينية القندول..



هههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااي 

كع .. قوية والله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتظرونا علي برش رمضان هناك مفاجات ساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااره



سارة بتاعت المسلسل :h3:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كركدي وما عرفتو لي .. شماعة ومراة طماعة 

قرفة وعدم عرفة .. تقلية وقراصة مشوية 

حكومة والناس مظلومة .. هيييييييييييي هواء هواء .. هواء الطقطقاقة 

هييييييييييييييي يكاااااااااا

اواعا يكون في البرش ممنوع التدخين ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يا قولك يا قنوان البرش ده بتملي بالنهار بث !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ترقبوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يا قولك يا قنوان البرش ده بتملي بالنهار بث !



انا عارفاهم  بعد يعملو كده:essen2: وكده:zxcv1: تاني ما بتزكرونا
دي :1 (47): ساي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

منتظرينك يا دكتوره .



دفعت حق الكشف ولا منتظر ساي
:562::dn20:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

فى الانتظار على المدار



لا حقك انتي خاته ليك بالجنبه يا اختي 
الرجال ديل بشيلو بركتك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كركدي وما عرفتو لي .. شماعة ومراة طماعة 

قرفة وعدم عرفة .. تقلية وقراصة مشوية 

حكومة والناس مظلومة .. هيييييييييييي هواء هواء .. هواء الطقطقاقة 

هييييييييييييييي يكاااااااااا

اواعا يكون في البرش ممنوع التدخين ..



مجد الدين يا اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــاسي
لا لا في التدخين ممنوع البرش:icon31:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

دفعت حق الكشف ولا منتظر ساي
:562::dn20:



يا ساتر ..
كشف شنو كمان في رمضان ده ؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مجد الدين يا اســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــاسي
لا لا في التدخين ممنوع البرش:icon31:



اساسي قبل الكبكبكي كمان ..

كلمة الكبكبكي كملت الكا كات ..

في جبنة ولا نقوم نلمها 

ولا انتو ما فاضين من ..:047:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

اساسي قبل الكبكبكي كمان ..

كلمة الكبكبكي كملت الكا كات ..

في جبنة ولا نقوم نلمها 

ولا انتو ما فاضين من ..:047:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كمان طوال وصفقو عراض
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*اها البرش دا مالو فاضي ؟
نقعد ولا نمشي ؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

[flash=http://www.go2album.com/album/x/y/l/o/5/xylo55/4c64b8b83b1/zopaysdjymfr38k%3d.swf]width=350 height=400[/flash]





والله يا سعادة شكلو ما لاقي ليك فرقة في البرش ده
عشان كده جـــــــــاي أبيض
:21:
 
*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا متحير ... رمضان خشا العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أنا متحير ... رمضان خشا العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...



اتلاقو في السكة !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

أنا متحير ... رمضان خشا العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...



الواحد من زماااااااااااااااااااان عضمو حايم بره يجي هسي يسلبطها في رمضان
غايتو جنس غايتو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*العضم العضم العضم
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

العضم العضم العضم



اوعى تكون دى المفاجأه بس:zxcv23:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انت يابحارى برشكم ده نظامه شنو فطور وعشا وسحور ولا فطور وغدا؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يلا تعالوا طلعوا الفرشات دى وجهزوا مكان الفطور
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الليله أنا جايب القراصه بالدمعه _ والآبري الأبيض .
بس البرش مالو فاضي ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*برش رمضان ياتيكم كل يوم في المواعيد دي بالضبط خلال شهر رمضان المعظم
ترقبو المفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجأه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

برش رمضان ياتيكم كل يوم في المواعيد دي بالضبط خلال شهر رمضان المعظم
ترقبو المفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجئه



المفاجأه بتاعتك شكلها ماسووووره 4 بوصه .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

الليله أنا جايب القراصه بالدمعه _ والآبري الأبيض .
بس البرش مالو فاضي ؟



اصبر دقيقه النطلع صينيتي
تخريمه
هي متين صبحت يا مايقومابي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اصبر دقيقه النطلع صينيتي
تخريمه
هي متين صبحت يا مايقومابي



والله يادكتوره الليله سخنننننت عديييل_ هسه أنا شايف الكي بورد سته سته _ 
عامله شنو في الفطور ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

المفاجأه بتاعتك شكلها ماسووووره 4 بوصه .



سمعت بالقلووووووووووووووووظ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

والله يادكتوره الليله سخنننننت عديييل_ هسه أنا شايف الكي بورد سته سته _ 
عامله شنو في الفطور ؟



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمن تشوفو سطاشر سطاشر الاذان بأذن
اتجرسي
والله في السخانه دي الواحد الا يعمل الفطور حوض سباحه
:514v[1]:
واتجلبقي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اصبر دقيقه النطلع صينيتي
تخريمه
هي متين صبحت يا مايقومابي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لمن تشوفو سطاشر سطاشر الاذان بأذن
اتجرسي
والله في السخانه دي الواحد الا يعمل الفطور حوض سباحه
:514v[1]:
واتجلبقي



هاوهاو هاوهاو (دي ضحكه العطش ) الله يجازي محنك .
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هاوهاو هاوهاو (دي ضحكه العطش ) الله يجازي محنك .



انت متأكد انو دي ضحكه العطش؟؟؟؟؟
:1 (2):
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*والله ما قادر اضحك.
شايف حافظ النور جايب صينيتو
مرحب بيك في البرش
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا جماعه افرشو البرش ده الاذان قررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله لكن يا بحاري السويتها رقدت
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قنوان حافظ النور خته صينيتو ومشى _ أها الخبارات شنو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الناس دي الليله عطشانة ولا شنو ؟ قالو ليكم في مفاجأه من د : قنوان يلا ما تتأخرو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا مايقومابي الناس دي شكلها فاطره جوه البيت نحن تعبانين ساي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*والله بعد ده أحرد ليكم الفطور_ 
بعد التعب دا تقولو فاطرين في بيوتكم ؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا مايقومابي الناض دي شكلها فاطره جوه البيت نحن تعبانين ساي



انتي ياكافي البلاء لاوراك رمي طعمية ولاملايقة ملاح 

ولاعمل عصير ولاتسخين اي حاجة

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتي ياكافي البلاء لاوراك رمي طعمية ولاملايقة ملاح 

ولاعمل عصير ولاتسخين اي حاجة




انا وراي الضواقه بس :088:
رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتي ياكافي البلاء لاوراك رمي طعمية ولاملايقة ملاح 

ولاعمل عصير ولاتسخين اي حاجة




الحبيب افريكانو 
رمضان كريم
هي عليها غسيل العده_ بعدين هي القايمه بالواجب في البرش دا .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

والله لكن يا بحاري السويتها رقدت



ما قادر أتكلم لكن ح أشر ليك بي يدي !

‏
‏
الترجمة:
‏
جيب صحن السلطة ده قريب .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*يا جماعة عظمة ده راقد في البرش .. صامت
شكلها لمبة البنزين ولعت!
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*البرش تفرشو وماتعزمني يابحاري اصبر بس للقرنجانه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

والله بعد ده أحرد ليكم الفطور_ 
بعد التعب دا تقولو فاطرين في بيوتكم ؟



‏

ارفع الكباية دييك من الواطة وأقعد ..
كان ما صايم 3 ايام بس
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

البرش تفرشو وماتعزمني يابحاري اصبر بس للقرنجانه



‏

أفوو يا زعيم .. والحتة الفاضية الفي النص ديك هيل منو؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتي ياكافي البلاء لاوراك رمي طعمية ولاملايقة ملاح 

ولاعمل عصير ولاتسخين اي حاجة










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

ارفع الكباية دييك من الواطة وأقعد ..
كان ما صايم 3 ايام بس



يوم الليله ده براهو بي سته أيام يا بحاري_
أها القاعد منو هسه في البرش ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بحاري وين العصاير والجبنة ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





لكن يا هندسه ماتقول لي 
صينيتك مدنكله _ جيبها لي جاي !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





‏

يا هندسة شنو الصور الخادشة للكبريتة دي
ههههه
الحمدلله شفتها بعد الافطار!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

بحاري وين العصاير والجبنة ؟



داسنها عشان الناس تاكل بس،
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يوم الليله ده براهو بي سته أيام يا بحاري_
أها القاعد منو هسه في البرش ؟



ستة ايام ولا ستة شهور؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*انتو الغسينابي ده مالو ؟
لاعاوز ياكل لا عاوز يتكلم؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اها ياجماعه القهوة القهوة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اها ياجماعه القهوة القهوة



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتي يابرنسيسه بتفطروا في مواعين ( The use of a one-time

مافي غسيل عدة
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اها ياجماعه القهوة القهوة



‏
انت طالبة قهوة ولا عاملة لينا قهوة !؟
‏
بعدين موية العدة دي ما تكشحوها في البوستات التانية ..!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتي يابرنسيسه بتفطروا في مواعين ( the use of a one-time

مافي غسيل عدة



‏

الحبيب آفريكا .. منور البرش ..
‏
قهوة ولاشاي ؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*البرش الليلة ما فيهو زول
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

البرش الليلة ما فيهو زول




قاعدين يا ابو محمد  ... نورت
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*العيد قرب يا بحاري
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏
انت طالبة قهوة ولا عاملة لينا قهوة !؟
‏
بعدين موية العدة دي ما تكشحوها في البوستات التانية ..!



هههههههههههههه...نحن بنكشح العده وبنخلى المويه:d5aan:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انا جيت وفي يدي سجارة

تشيلو البرش ولا اطفي السجارة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا جيت وفي يدي سجارة

تشيلو البرش ولا اطفي السجارة



برنجي ولا بنسون ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اها ياجماعه العشا شنو؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا جيت وفي يدي سجارة

تشيلو البرش ولا اطفي السجارة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

اها ياجماعه العشا شنو؟؟؟



البرنسيسه : مبروك اللوك الجديد 
إنتي عامله لينا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

البرنسيسه : مبروك اللوك الجديد 
إنتي عامله لينا شنو ؟



الله يبارك فيك..انا عامله:sleep:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

الله يبارك فيك..انا عامله:sleep:



 مااااااااااااااابدري
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إتعشيتوا  يا  شباب ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*جبت العشاء وما لقيت زول ...
وهسه السحور وبرضو مافي زول في البرش ..!
شكلي كده يا بحاري حنخلي برشك الفاضي ده ونعمل لينا برش علي الناصية وقريب الظلط
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*صباحكم كركدي المايقومابي يهدي الأغنية لي .. بحاري .الظلط الظلط ازانا شال البرش خلانا ....شنو كدا أنا .
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

صباحكم كركدي المايقومابي يهدي الأغنية لي .. بحاري .الظلط الظلط ازانا شال البرش خلانا ....شنو كدا أنا .



لااااااا إله الا الله !
دي جبتها من وين يا كلين ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*
دي خيارات التحليه اها عايزنها ولا الليله اعمل ليكم حاجه تانيه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*
قلت اطلع الصينيه من هسي لاني عندي مشوار بعدين
يا مايقومابي بعدين لم لي عدتي ما تتكسر
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					


قلت اطلع الصينيه من هسي لاني عندي مشوار بعدين
يا مايقومابي بعدين لم لي عدتي ما تتكسر



‏ برش بحاري ده ماسوره _ هسه يتملي ولمن يجي وقت الفطور الناس دي كلها بتشرد !!
يا ربي يكونشي من إيه ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, قنوان+ 

الفطور قرب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

‏ برش بحاري ده ماسوره _ هسه يتملي ولمن يجي وقت الفطور الناس دي كلها بتشرد !!
يا ربي يكونشي من إيه ؟؟



ماسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووره كيف يعني؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي, قنوان+ 

الفطور قرب



 هو العيد قرب لمن الفطور
يا سايدتو اعمل داون لود للصينيه دي
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ماسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووره كيف يعني؟



وقت المنجريه _ الناس دي كلها بتشرد !!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

وقت المنجريه _ الناس دي كلها بتشرد !!



 وانت القاعد ليها شنو:1 (47):
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا بحاري الليله فيها جبر الله ولا ننوم بدري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, بحاري
اظهر وبان عليك الامان
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ماسووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووره كيف يعني؟









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان, بحاري
اظهر وبان عليك الامان



شنو يا حبه ما تظهر ؟
ولا بتقش في البرش ؟
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					






 اللون الاحمر مالو يا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*حبيبنا حافظ _ الليله في عطش
شوف لينا العصير !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

العيد قرب يا بحاري
كل سنة وانتم طيبين



الله يطمنك يا جواندي ، 
وانت طيب.
بس واقف مالك  ججلس شوية!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هههههههههههههه...نحن بنكشح العده وبنخلى المويه:d5aan:



‏

بنخلي ولاااا بنجلي !!
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏

هسع انا جبت سيرة زول ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا جيت وفي يدي سجارة

تشيلو البرش ولا اطفي السجارة



‏

أطفي البرش .. !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

برنجي ولا بنسون ؟



‏

بحاري ..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

 ونعمل لينا برش علي الناصية وقريب الظلط



ده برش ولا طلمبة بنزين ..
‏
أصبر البرش فيهو تجديدات بس رووق المنقة ..
‏
عططشتناااا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ده برش ولا طلمبة بنزين ..
‏
أصبر البرش فيهو تجديدات بس رووق المنقة ..
‏
عططشتناااا



نحيا ونشوف !!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا بحاري الليله فيها جبر الله ولا ننوم بدري



‏

دكتورة كيفنك .. الليلة ح تسمعوا صوت جبرالله بالبرش ..
تررقبوونااا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان, بحاري
اظهر وبان عليك الامان



قلتي اظهر ولا افطر ؟ غايتو علي مسعوليتك،
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





‏

باالغت عديل يا حافظ !
‏
انت خاشي من البيت السوري ؟
‏
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ادفع نص عمري واعرف تقل الراس ده من شنو

لا جيعـــــــــــــان

لا عطشــــــــــــان

بس الراس تقول رابطين فيهو حجر طاحونة

الواحد بقت الخلاقوا ضيقة 

دحين الشغلة وراثة 

وله رمضان 

ويـــــــــــــــــابحاري

دي تفلتات ماقبل الافطـــــــــــار

فضل كم يوم؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

حبيبنا حافظ _ الليله في عطش
شوف لينا العصير !




*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ادفع نص عمري واعرف تقل الراس ده من شنو

لا جيعـــــــــــــان

لا عطشــــــــــــان

بس الراس تقول رابطين فيهو حجر طاحونة

الواحد بقت الخلاقوا ضيقة 

دحين الشغلة وراثة 

وله رمضان 

ويـــــــــــــــــابحاري

دي تفلتات ماقبل الافطـــــــــــار

فضل كم يوم؟



 
حبيبنا تصوم وتفطر علي

ونحن نقوووووووووول الزول دا بقي تقيل ماله

يعني الحكاية تقل راس ساااااااااااااااي




تخريمة 
صيام السنة دي شكله ضارب الراس
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*عامرين يا شباب وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم

وياحليل فطور البرش وايام زمان
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

حبيبنا تصوم وتفطر علي

ونحن نقوووووووووول الزول دا بقي تقيل ماله

يعني الحكاية تقل راس ساااااااااااااااي




تخريمة 
صيام السنة دي شكله ضارب الراس



حبيبنـــــــــــــا نصر الدين 

شوق كميــــــــــــات ياقلب

تعرف يأخوي انا يادوب صدقته (نادية)بتاعت القهوة

قالت لي انا لابنفات لاقهوتي بتنفــــــــــــات

اخوك الظاهر كشاحوا ليهو شئ في القهوة
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ادفع نص عمري واعرف تقل الراس ده من شنو

لا جيعـــــــــــــان

لا عطشــــــــــــان

بس الراس تقول رابطين فيهو حجر طاحونة

الواحد بقت الخلاقوا ضيقة 

دحين الشغلة وراثة 

وله رمضان 

ويـــــــــــــــــابحاري

دي تفلتات ماقبل الافطـــــــــــار

فضل كم يوم؟



‏

مساك الله بالخير  .. آفريكا
‏
تقلة الراس مربوطة بتقلة عقارب الساعة !
‏
‏ 
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏

تحت تحت كده قالوا فضل اقل من شهر !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة abu ahmed
					

عامرين يا شباب وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم

وياحليل فطور البرش وايام زمان



‏

ربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ..
‏
عامرين بوجودكم يا أصيل
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخواناااا
  الصينيتو فيها عصيده يختبر !!
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أخواناااا
  الصينيتو فيها عصيده يختبر !!




*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

حبيبنـــــــــــــا نصر الدين 

شوق كميــــــــــــات ياقلب

تعرف يأخوي انا يادوب صدقته (نادية)بتاعت القهوة

قالت لي انا لابنفات لاقهوتي بتنفــــــــــــات

اخوك الظاهر كشاحوا ليهو شئ في القهوة



 مايكون غرنجال بس.. الحق ياعظمه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياجماعه العشا ده لسه؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*

اها يلا جيبو العيش وتعالوا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انا جيت الصباح أكل بي نية امس
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

انا جيت الصباح أكل بي نية امس



‏

خلاص صوم الليلة بي نية بكرة!
‏
تخريمة:
‏
الصالون فاضي ولا فيهو زول .. عاوز أنوم!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					



اها يلا جيبو العيش وتعالوا



‏

انتي يابرنسيسة قصدك نجيب الاسمنت ونجي !
‏
ده فول ولا خرسانة  !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يا أخواناااا
  الصينيتو فيها عصيده يختبر !!



أمس ولا الليلة !
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قراصــــــــــة بالدمعــــــــــــة وكده

والبليلـــــة كبكبي (مع عيش ريف)

والشوربــــة (مع لسان عصفور)

حلو مر مع قمردين


تفويتـــــــــة:-
(احلام ظلوط)
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الليله جينا البرش بدري

شامين لينا ريحة قراريص 
*

----------


## Deimos

*بحاري أملأ الموية مكيف ... النار ده يوم شديد ...
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بحاري أملأ الموية مكيف النار ده يوم ...



أنت المقعدك في الخرطوم المولعه دي شنو

ما تجوا تصيفوا قصدي تصوموا في كوستي أم غمام دي
تخريمة

نلف ليك  نقطتين مطرة في برش
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بحاري أملأ الموية مكيف النار ده يوم ...



 
عبد العزيز

راسك ولسانك رمضان لفة
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

قراصــــــــــة بالدمعــــــــــــة وكده

والبليلـــــة كبكبي (مع عيش ريف)

والشوربــــة (مع لسان عصفور)

حلو مر مع قمردين


تفويتـــــــــة:-
(احلام ظلوط)



كله تمام يا آفريكا ..
بس لسان العصفور ده ماسورة !
‏
تخريمة:
‏
لسان الصفراب مالو عيبو لي !..
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الليله جينا البرش بدري

شامين لينا ريحة قراريص 



وصلت بالحيل ، إتفضل لاااجوه 
‏
أها بالدمعه ولا الويكة؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

بحاري أملأ الموية مكيف ... النار ده يوم شديد ...



ما عبدالعزيز سمعتك قلته شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عبد العزيز

راسك ولسانك رمضان لفة



ههههه

دي عاوزا ليها كاتلوج ..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

وصلت بالحيل ، إتفضل لاااجوه 
‏
أها بالدمعه ولا الويكة؟




*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

عبد العزيز

راسك ولسانك رمضان لفة



لفة لفة اليوم نعدو ...
رمضان والعضم صديقان لايفترقان

كورنر :
تقبل الله صيامنا وقيامنا .. 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أنت المقعدك في الخرطوم المولعه دي شنو

ما تجوا تصيفوا قصدي تصوموا في كوستي أم غمام دي
تخريمة

نلف ليك نقطتين مطرة في برش



رمضان يجمعنا ... 

كورنر :
عليك الله صور لي المطرة ونزلها هنا ... خلينا نشوف ساي إحتمال نروي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مـــــــــافي زول فـــــــــــاطـــــــر أونلايــــــــــــــــن

نجدع ليه تمرات وبليلة كبكبي 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ما عبدالعزيز سمعتك قلته شنو؟



حـــــــــــــــــــــوِل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

 




 
لا بس هسي عليك الله في داعي

أنت دايرنا نخش جوة الشاشة دي ولا شنو رايك يعني
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

لا بس هسي عليك الله في داعي

أنت دايرنا نخش جوة الشاشة دي ولا شنو رايك يعني



هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مـــــــــافي زول فـــــــــــاطـــــــر أونلايــــــــــــــــن

نجدع ليه تمرات وبليلة كبكبي 



حـــــــــــــــــــــــــوِل
*

----------


## africanu

*الوقت وقت القهــــــــوة

اتكيفي
*

----------


## africanu

*ادفـــــــــع نص عمري واعرف الفرق بـــين.....

قهوة البيـــــــت

و

قهوة ناصية شــــارع الظلط

هي مش كلــــها قهوة؟

اتقهوجي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الوقت وقت القهــــــــوة

اتكيفي



أتفضل ياحبيب


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ادفـــــــــع نص عمري واعرف الفرق بـــين.....

قهوة البيـــــــت

و

قهوة ناصية شــــارع الظلط

هي مش كلــــها قهوة؟

اتقهوجي



 
هههههههههههههههههههههاي
ح تدفع النص الفات ولا جاي 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أفريكانو ياقلب

الظاهر الشباب ديل ضاربين ليهم بلد


هسي ينط لينا واحد يقول من داخل بيت x

البركة في الآبري وما جاوره
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أفريكانو ياقلب

الظاهر الشباب ديل ضاربين ليهم بلد


هسي ينط لينا واحد يقول من داخل بيت x

البركة في الآبري وما جاوره



ياخوي شبابنــــــــــا ديل الظاهر

متابعين النيل الازرق

السر قدور والاقمــــــــــار الاصطناعية 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الوقت وقت القهــــــــوة

اتكيفي



واتقهوجي !

‏
ياقلب ماتعزمنا .. قهوة ناصية الظلط .. يوم يومين كده ! عشان نجيب فروقات رمضان
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

واتقهوجي !

‏
ياقلب ماتعزمنا .. قهوة ناصية الظلط .. يوم يومين كده ! عشان نجيب فروقات رمضان



 
يـــــــاريت ياقلب

هو كان ناس الظلط شغالين في رمضان 

البقعدني انــــــــــــا شنو

ناس البيت بعملوا لي رطل قهوة في الفنجان

وبرضو اخوك فارق زمن

متل فنانين الزمن ده
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*سلام الحبيب بحاري

يا أخوي نحن هنا لسة رمضان عندنا ما بدأ

يادوب بنعمل حركات احماء بس ... الشمس تطلع نص ساعة وياها الشوفة

غايتو أنا في حساباتي اليوم الوحيد صيام هو يوم سافرت الخرطوم

ياخي وصلت الساعة اربعه ونص لحد الفطور الشمس العندكم هناك دي لو جمعوا شمسنا الستة يوم ديل ما تساوي نصها


مبروك عليكم صيام النهار الحار ربنا يثبت الأجر
*

----------


## africanu

*ياكـــــــــافي البلاء

نون نسوه ســـــــــاي تلم العده في برشكم ده مافي
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

أتفضل ياحبيب





أها ونحن نشرب شنو يعني ! يا نصرالدين ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

سلام الحبيب بحاري

يا أخوي نحن هنا لسة رمضان عندنا ما بدأ

يادوب بنعمل حركات احماء بس ... الشمس تطلع نص ساعة وياها الشوفة

غايتو أنا في حساباتي اليوم الوحيد صيام هو يوم سافرت الخرطوم

ياخي وصلت الساعة اربعه ونص لحد الفطور الشمس العندكم هناك دي لو جمعوا شمسنا الستة يوم ديل ما تساوي نصها


مبروك عليكم صيام النهار الحار ربنا يثبت الأجر



‏

الايجارات كيف هناك !
‏
إتأجري وإتكوستي!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

الايجارات كيف هناك !
‏
إتأجري وإتكوستي!



الايجارات  زي سخانة الخرطوم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياكـــــــــافي البلاء

نون نسوه ســـــــــاي تلم العده في برشكم ده مافي



والله ياقلب

دي نون ساكنة عديل
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

والله ياقلب

دي نون ساكنة عديل



الحبيب نصرالدين .. أها الليلة الجو عندكم كيف !؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الليلة البرش دة مالو فاضى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الليلة البرش دة مالو فاضى



هووووووووووي أأأأأ حافظ اخوي داير يجروا ليك البرش من الساعة 3


ليه الليلة مناسبة منو يا أخوي؟
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هووووووووووي أأأأأ حافظ اخوي داير يجروا ليك البرش من الساعة 3


ليه الليلة مناسبة منو يا أخوي؟



يا حافظ يا محافظ اتكلم ولا .....:10_12_5[1]:.....
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ياكـــــــــافي البلاء

نون نسوه ســـــــــاي تلم العده في برشكم ده مافي



 
أها يا أفريكانو 

الليلة شايف لي نون الجرسة أقصد نسوة الجرسة

لا حول الله اللهم ثبت الأجر قصدي نون نسوة بي هناك بتتسخن من الجرسة مع مايقومابي 

بس تبقي ما متجرسة وتجي بي جاي
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الليلة البرش دة مالو فاضى



‏

في افطار جماعي في بوست تاني لكن اقعد واقف مالك؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

في افطار جماعي في بوست تاني لكن اقعد واقف مالك؟



شنو يا بحارى لقيت المكيفات ديك خلاص نسيت البرش
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هووووووووووي أأأأأ حافظ اخوي داير يجروا ليك البرش من الساعة 3


ليه الليلة مناسبة منو يا أخوي؟



يانصرالدين حافظ ده شكلو عطشاااان  الليله، الصور ما قادر ينزلها!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

شنو يا بحارى لقيت المكيفات ديك خلاص نسيت البرش



ياريت ياريت يااااريت !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*البوست ده بريحني راحه
بحسسني انو فرجو قريب
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البوست ده بريحني راحه
بحسسني انو فرجو قريب



‏

كشحة موية مقبولة منك ونسيم مقتبس من كوستي يا قنوان.
‏
‏
تخريمة:
‏
عندك عدة 3 أيام ! كنت وين؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هوووووووووى عندكم شنو الليله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## قنوان

*الليله الصينيه دي البطلعها منو تقيله وعامره
جداد وكبسه وتقليه بالقراصه سامبكسا وسلطه روب وشيه وكباب
التحليه بسبوسه
هاك يا بحاري امشي البرش وتعال شيل العصائر
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هووووووى انا المكيفات خليتها خلاص انا مع الريس بحارى عشان خاطر فطور قنوان بس ما احلى من فطور حبوبه برنسيسه بس نعمل شنو حال الدنيا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





يا حافظ الكبايه دي صغيره المايقومابي ببلعها عادي
شوف واحده زي الناس
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هووووووى انا المكيفات  خليتها خلاص انا مع الريس بحارى عشان خاطر فطور قنوان بس ما احلى من فطور  حبوبه برنسيسه بس نعمل شنو حال الدنيا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وين الشوربة والمديدة والحاجات الساخنة

وين البليلة والبلح والذبيب


أوعك تنسي تظبطي القهوة ناصية 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





أهاااااا قصرنا معاك يادكتورة .... بس شدي حيلك بعدين علي الغسيل

يمكن الاستعانة بصديق ... ههههههههههاي أقصد كلين
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

وين الشوربة والمديدة والحاجات الساخنة

وين البليلة والبلح والذبيب


أوعك تنسي تظبطي القهوة ناصية 



كلو موجود يا نصر الدين


تحت تحت
دي كرش شنو يا اخواني
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اما الفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك دا من الجيران


*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					







أهاااااا قصرنا معاك يادكتورة .... بس شدي حيلك بعدين علي الغسيل

يمكن الاستعانة بصديق ... ههههههههههاي أقصد كلين



تم ما قصرت يا نصر الدين
اجي يا يمه جبنه السرور المهله
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الفول دا عاوز زيت عندكم ولا نمشى نشوف الجيران !!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

اما الفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووك دا من الجيران





 
ياجماعة الخير رمضان دا اجازة من الاخو دا 

يا أبوعلي مشويات مالقيت
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ياجماعة الخير رمضان دا اجازة من الاخو دا 

يا أبوعلي مشويات مالقيت



نفسك فى شنو انت ؟؟؟ كدى نشوف ليك حبوبه برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

‏ عشان خاطر فطور قنوان ا



هسع دي غنية ولا عطشة ولا الحاصل شنو يا ابوعلي ؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا جماعه الخير الاذان اذن ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

نفسك فى شنو انت ؟؟؟ كدى نشوف ليك حبوبه برنسيسه



انت فطوري ده ما عاجبك كدي القاك مدخل يدك في الصينيه دي :a32:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

نفسك فى شنو انت ؟؟؟ كدى نشوف ليك حبوبه برنسيسه



‏

حبوبة برنسيسة لايمكن الوصول اليها حاليا .. 
‏
شوفها بعد الافطار ،
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اها يا جماعه الواحد يمشي يساعد امو شويه ويخلي تقله الدم دي
معاكم سلامه
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

هسع دي غنية ولا عطشة ولا الحاصل شنو يا ابوعلي ؟



دى غنيه ... مع مكيفات ديك ماف عطشة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت فطوري ده ما عاجبك كدي القاك مدخل يدك في الصينيه دي :a32:



بسم الله كدى نأكل 

دى جات هسى من الزريبه

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

يا جماعه الخير الاذان اذن ولا لسه



‏

حسب ساعتي مفروض يكون ...
‏
‏
‏
دقيقة نفتح الرادي ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

نفسك فى شنو انت ؟؟؟ كدى نشوف ليك حبوبه برنسيسه



 

كدي وربك يهونا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخوانا مشيت الدكان اجيب عصير قال لى ماف قال لى فى صابون
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*شششسسسششس
‏
‏
قرررب !
‏
‏
"تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام"
‏
‏
لحظات ونواصل !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*شششسسسششس


قرررب !


"تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام"


لحظات ونواصل !
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عاد ياقنوان امانه ما اتلومتى..ده شنو ده خاله العده  وسخاااانه كده والبرش ملان بليله والعصير مدفق..هسى فى داعى لى شيل الحال ده:1 (23):؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عاد ياقنوان امانه ما اتلومتى..ده شنو ده خاله العده  وسخاااانه كده والبرش ملان بليله والعصير مدفق..هسى فى داعى لى شيل الحال ده:1 (23):؟؟؟



أقعدن إتلاومن كده وخلن البرش وسخان ..
أها في سلطة روب الليلة ولامافي !
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

أقعدن إتلاومن كده وخلن البرش وسخان ..
أها في سلطة روب الليلة ولامافي !



إنت بس أقعد إتشهى لي كده !!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*غايتو ضارباكم شفقة مستعجلين علي جر البرش دا
 تقول عندكم حلقة
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*رمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إنت بس أقعد إتشهى لي كده !!



اهلا بنوابغ الجرسة .. اتجرس أقعد .. هي اتفضل أقعد ،
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

رمضان كريم



الله اكرم ياصديقي
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

غايتو ضارباكم شفقة مستعجلين علي جر البرش دا
 تقول عندكم حلقة



نعمل شنو سعادتك .. جرسة بس .. اخباركم كيف الليلة؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

رمضان كريم



الله أكرم ..
منور البرش يا ابو عابدة،
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

نعمل شنو سعادتك .. جرسة بس .. اخباركم كيف الليلة؟



 مطرة الصباح ساعتين ... وبرد وغطاء بطانيات ونسائم باردةبالنهار ودروخة نعاس هسي لكن الونسة طااااااااعمة
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

مطرة الصباح ساعتين ... وبرد وغطاء بطانيات ونسائم باردةبالنهار ودروخة نعاس هسي لكن الونسة طااااااااعمة



انت اقعد غيظ فينا كده لمن نجي ناطين ليك بهناك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت اقعد غيظ فينا كده لمن نجي ناطين ليك بهناك



لييه يغيظ .. 

نحن برضك الحاج يوسف كان فيها كرات ثلج متساقطة ، اما الان فيها كرات "شمس " متعامدة ، الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انت اقعد غيظ فينا كده لمن نجي ناطين ليك بهناك



 حبابكم عشرة نطوا ساااااااااااااي 
تخريمة
بس ما تجيبوا الشمس معاكم
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

لييه يغيظ .. 

نحن برضك الحاج يوسف كان فيها كرات ثلج متساقطة ، ‏



ددددددددددددل !!!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

حبابكم عشرة نطوا ساااااااااااااي 
تخريمة
بس ما تجيبوا الشمس معاكم



انا تاني ح اصوم لحدي اتناشر بس
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ددددددددددددل !!!



‏

ددددددل دي للحاج يوسف ولا لي كرات التلج ؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*لو مابتقدروا على الصيام؟؟؟؟شوفوا ليكم رخصة موتر


*

----------


## قنوان

*قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

لو مابتقدروا على الصيام؟؟؟؟شوفوا ليكم رخصة موتر





شمتان صاح
حرررررررم كلمه تانيه كان اشرب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شمتان صاح
حرررررررم كلمه تانيه كان اشرب



 اللهم أني صايم ...
اتصبري يابت كلها كم يوم وتشربي ما تروي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

لييه يغيظ .. 

نحن برضك الحاج يوسف كان فيها كرات ثلج متساقطة ، اما الان فيها كرات "شمس " متعامدة ، الحمدلله



أيوا يغيظ منو الكلام ده يقولو لزول ماعنده حديده
ماسمعتو النشرة الجوية 
عاصفة ثلجية تضرب شمال الدروشاب والثلوج تعيق الحركة في المنطقة
طبعا نحن في الدروشاب جنوب العاصفة ماجاتنا لكن أجواءنا شتوية مبالغة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

 والثلوج تعيق الحركة في المنطقة



‏

انتو حركتكم دي بلا ثلوج معاقة
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*هههه
الليلة الصسنسة كانت فاهمة لكن
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

هههه
الليلة الصسنسة كانت فاهمة لكن



‏

انت صايم لسه ولا عندك مشكلة في الكيبورد!
‏
تخريمة:
‏
فوكا سلطة روب ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

انت صايم لسه ولا عندك مشكلة في الكيبورد!
‏
تخريمة:
‏
فوكا سلطة روب ؟



فوكا سلطة روب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررب



العيد؟؟؟؟؟




:022::1 (51):
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*فووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

فووووووووووووووووووق



بدون صغر يا مايقومابي .. البوست ده خت ليهو حجارة بالاطراف عشان الهوا ما يشيلو
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

بدون صغر يا مايقومابي .. البوست ده خت ليهو حجارة بالاطراف عشان الهوا ما يشيلو



البرش دة الليله مالو فاضي كدة:578::zxcv1::zxcv1:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

انتو حركتكم دي بلا ثلوج معاقة



من برودة الجو والأمطار طوال العام ...:coolman:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الليلة وين الشباب نرجع الصينية ولا شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*يحتجب اليوم ..
‏
العطل من البنبر ..
‏
لكم اللقمة حتي تشبعوا ..
‏
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





برشا مابرشك


























ماتعود اهله على الحاجات دى.رمضان بينتهى وبيبقوا فى رقبتك:7_13_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اها  ... جروووا   البرش  .. 


برنسيسة  .. وين الصينية !!
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

اها ... جروووا البرش .. 


برنسيسة .. وين الصينية !!



صينية دي على وزن ....نيه ؟؟ :14_6_8[1]:
ولا شنو ياحسكو؟؟

صحتو العطل بتاع القناة أمبارح
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

اها  ... جروووا   البرش  .. 


برنسيسة  .. وين الصينية !!



بسم الله..متيييييييييييين اصبحت هى:pepsi:




















الشفقه تطير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جروا البرش دا علي الضل


الشمس جااااااااااااااااااااااتنا



تخريمة
غايتو ياعزو شياختك لو عملتها في حاجة تاني كان نفعت
الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*نحن صايمين .. البرش مالو !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بعد ده الواحد يقدر يجر البرش برواااااااااااقه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*زي الطقش اضاني صوت اذان كده ولا شنو يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ده شنو ده الناس ديل وين يخلو الزول اتكلم براهو زي الصايم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ده شنو ده الناس ديل وين يخلو الزول اتكلم براهو زي الصايم



 اللهم اني صايم 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

زي الطقش اضاني صوت اذان كده ولا شنو يا جماعه



يعني نفطر .. 

‏
إعترفي .. الآذان طقش الأذان ولا الأذان طقشت الآذان ..
ياقنوان ..!
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

 اللهم اني صايم 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ناس كوستي السنه دي بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص يا نصر الدين
ملاحق بس انشاء الستوت
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بسم الله اها الجبنه الجبنه..الصداع داير يشق الراس 
اقصد الراس داير يشق الصداع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يعني نفطر .. 

‏
إعترفي .. الآذان طقش الأذان ولا الأذان طقشت الآذان ..
ياقنوان ..!



ما تزرزرنا با بحاري 
شكلو كده الاتنين اتلاقو في زقاق ضيق واطاقشو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

بسم الله اها الجبنه الجبنه..الصداع داير يشق الراس



 الجبنه جاركم بالحيطة ولا الجبنه المدرسة
*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, البرنسيسه, mohammed_h_o, نصرالدين أحمد علي
الليله البرش عااامر
الكمندان شخشيا وسع وسع جيبو الصينيه جاي شويه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*برنسيسه الليله العده عليك
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قنوان, البرنسيسه, mohammed_h_o, نصرالدين أحمد علي
الليله البرش عااامر
الكمندان شخشيا وسع وسع جيبو الصينيه جاي شويه



:ANSmile06: يعنى حنفطر قبل الاذان
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

برنسيسه الليله العده عليك



وينها هي العدة ياها صحن القراصة الواحدبتاع بحاري دا
براهو بيلهطوا وماداير ليهو غسيل زاتو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

برنسيسه الليله العده عليك



هوى هوى هوى شبع هى..كل يوم انا





























ابيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييت
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





لسان حال بحارى بعد رؤية هذه الصورة



البرش برشى فرشته وحدى وسآكل الفيه وحدى
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هوى هوى هوى شبع هى..كل يوم انا





























ابيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييت



والله ما اغسلها انا
:8rf::8rf::8rf:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

لسان حال بحارى بعد رؤية هذه الصورة



البرش برشى فرشته وحدى وسآكل الفيه وحدى



هو ده شنو سا برنسيسه راس نيفه ولا غطاء ابو القدح
انا ما فاهمه ااااااااااااي حاجه
:lllolll:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*برى يايمه برشكم برش التابه واليابه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

برى يايمه برشكم برش التابه واليابه



ده شنو ده الليله بحاري ما شافك
يا بت انتي امك دي ما تمشي تساعديها الفطور ما قررررب
ميششششششششششششششششششم
بنات اخر زمن
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ده شنو ده الليله بحاري ما شافك
يا بت انتي امك دي ما تمشي تساعديها الفطور ما قررررب
ميششششششششششششششششششم
بنات اخر زمن



دى على وزن بنات وسط البلد


















وانت مالك يا اخونا قنوان
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ده شنو ده الليله بحاري ما شافك
يا بت انتي امك دي ما تمشي تساعديها الفطور ما قررررب
ميششششششششششششششششششم
بنات اخر زمن



 
غريبــــــــــــــة

انتي عازمنك في محلــــــــــة

المساعده دي بس لناس البرنسيسه
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يا اخوانا البرش دا عاوز نظافه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

غريبــــــــــــــة

انتي عازمنك في محلــــــــــة

المساعده دي بس لناس البرنسيسه



البرنسيسه البكر وانا الحتاله
وبعدين غريبه دي جاريها طويله كده ليه
قالو ليك المعزوم ما بشتغل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

يا اخوانا البرش دا عاوز نظافه



كلم عبد العزيز يتصرف :3_13_3[1]:
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كلم عبد العزيز يتصرف :3_13_3[1]:



عبد العزيز ماف فى حبوبه برنسيسه ما بتعرف ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البرنسيسه البكر وانا الحتاله
وبعدين غريبه دي جاريها طويله كده ليه
قالو ليك المعزوم ما بشتغل



انتي المشبكك في بت الناس دي شنو 

دحين يادكتورة الله في ذمتك دي انتي(حتــــــــــاله)
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الليله بحارى وين نايم فى المكيفات ياربى
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انتي المشبكك في بت الناس دي شنو 

دحين يادكتورة الله في ذمتك دي انتي(حتــــــــــاله)



بت الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا داب بتسأل انا حتاله ولا لا قايلاك عارف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بت الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا داب بتسأل انا حتاله ولا لا قايلاك عارف



 
انا قايلك البكر

طلعتي الحتـــــــــــاله!!!

 








*

----------


## بحاري

*أششششسسشش
‏
‏
سكوت ح نفطر !
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*الفطور قرررررررررررررررب 


*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

انا قايلك البكر

طلعتي الحتـــــــــــاله!!!

 










يا قلب الفطووور
‏
ما معانا ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

أششششسسشش
‏
‏
سكوت ح نفطر !



أهااااا فطرتوا ولا لسة
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*بعد الفطور الاهم من الفطور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسام كرمة

*كل سنة والكل بخير
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شنو يا برنسيسة عاوزين نلم البرش
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو يا برنسيسة عاوزين نلم البرش



يعني خلاص يا حبيب فطرت

تخريمة

العشرة الجاية حقتكم
*

----------


## قنوان

*تراويح مافي ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو يا برنسيسة عاوزين نلم البرش



غايتو:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv البيشوفكم بيتلموا فيهو من المغرب ما يشوفكم فارشنو من الضهر:l_moto:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

غايتو:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv البيشوفكم بيتلموا فيهو من المغرب ما يشوفكم فارشنو من الضهر:l_moto:



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاو هاو هاو
دي ضحكه الزول البطنو مجلبغه مويه
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*رمضان كريم ياشباب 

كل سنه وانتم تيبين
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاو هاو هاو
دي ضحكه الزول البطنو مجلبغه مويه



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاها  هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

دى ضحكة زول شبعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان:C  EDP_Stealer:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, مايقومابي+, احمدحلفا, بحاري, حسام كرمة 
فى شاى ولا نقعد ساى؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 5 (5 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه, مايقومابي+, احمدحلفا, بحاري, حسام كرمة 
فى شاى ولا نقعد ساى؟؟؟



انتو لسه مركلسين في البرش يلا اي جوكي يركب حديدتو
نحن عايزين نلم العده
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*سلامات اهل البرش 

نخش بى جدعة


يا عذارى الحي
رفقاً بالحيارى
هل رأيتن حبيباً قد توارى يا عذارى
عليلٌ عليل
واهٍ من قلبي و ليلي الطويل 
يا عذارى الحي قد راح الجميل
لم يقل حتى وداعاً في الرحيل
خبريني أي عرفيني أين سار يا عذارى
عابد الحب ديني و مراحي
صابر في الحب لم اشكو جراحي
يا تري المحبوب يدري عن براحي
لليالي الامس و اللهو المباح 
أم تناسى يا عذارى
يا عذارى الحي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

انتو لسه مركلسين في البرش يلا اي جوكي يركب حديدتو
نحن عايزين نلم العده



صحى هى الليله ما عليك :0144:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

سلامات اهل البرش 

نخش بى جدعة


يا عذارى الحي
رفقاً بالحيارى
هل رأيتن حبيباً قد توارى يا عذارى
عليلٌ عليل
واهٍ من قلبي و ليلي الطويل 
يا عذارى الحي قد راح الجميل
لم يقل حتى وداعاً في الرحيل
خبريني أي عرفيني أين سار يا عذارى
عابد الحب ديني و مراحي
صابر في الحب لم اشكو جراحي
يا تري المحبوب يدري عن براحي
لليالي الامس و اللهو المباح 
أم تناسى يا عذارى
يا عذارى الحي



:039:
يا سارق الفرح ناس بحاري لو شافو الكلام السمح ده ما بطلعو من هنا البرش ده مفروش من الساعه 12 الشمس هردتو ومن القعاد الكتير بقى بروه
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

:039:
يا سارق الفرح ناس بحاري لو شافو الكلام السمح ده ما بطلعو من هنا البرش ده مفروش من الساعه 12 الشمس هردتو ومن القعاد الكتير بقى بروه



 


مساك فل 

الرملة رااااااااقدة 

(جيب الرملة يا مزمل)


:a033:

:a033:

:a033:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الليلة البرش دة مالو فاضى
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





دي عصيدة بي مديدة بلح ولا شنو يا حافظ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*شنو آآنااس
‏
البرش ده نلمو !
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*البرش دا وديتوه وين ؟
شايف في مصلاية بس !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

البرش دا وديتوه وين ؟
شايف في مصلاية بس !



‏

كدي شوفو تحتها !؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

دي عصيدة بي مديدة بلح ولا شنو يا حافظ؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ذهب الظمأ وابتلت العروق وثبت الأجر ان شاء الله ...
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

كدي شوفو تحتها !؟



تحت البوست ولا المصلاية ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تحت البوست ولا المصلاية ؟



تحت البرش:bruce_h4h0:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عاااااااااااااااارف الوقت بدري ... وكان قايليني متجرس متجرررررررررررررررس 


ياااااااامايقومابي خت ليك حجر اتكل بيهو طرف البرش عشان
الهوا ما يكفيهو لينا في وشنا وشتت الحاجات ..

مــفراكــــــــــــة:

شامي لي ريحت تقلية ..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

عاااااااااااااااارف الوقت بدري ... وكان قايليني متجرس متجرررررررررررررررس 


ياااااااامايقومابي خت ليك حجر اتكل بيهو طرف البرش عشان
الهوا ما يكفيهو لينا في وشنا وشتت الحاجات ..

مــفراكــــــــــــة:

شامي لي ريحت تقلية ..



والله يا أخوي دي باااااالغت فيها
جاري البرش من الساعه 11 ونص ؟
الليله بحاري ما شافك !
الليله والليلاااااا  ...
بصات ابو رجيله ...
والدقة والسيره ...
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*عليك الله سيرت شنو هسي امش علي الواطة سخنت كشف وتعال راجع ..
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*العضم العضم الليله
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*بووكو !
البرش دا فاااضي
أنا ماشي للبوست المكيف بتاعي داك_ جيت لقيت محمد حسين مقيل فيهو ؟
نتلاقا هناك لو ما وراك حاجه !
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الناس دى الليلة فاطرة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





‏

‏
الناس دى الليلة فاطرة
"فاطرة بشرية"
‏
بس !
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اللهم أعنا علي ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





‏

‏
‏
يا حافظ النور .. الكلام ده ما صاح منك ..
عزو لو شاف الكباية دي بيشررق !
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 1 (1 عضو و 0 ضيف) 

البرنسيسه 

حضرنا ولم نجدكم

تخريمه

برشك الخايف عليهو ده



































































































شيلو من الشمس عشان مايعطش
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*باااااااااااااااااااحليلك..الكتل عطشك..
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شنو يا برنسيسه _ حايمه في البرش جايبه العشاء ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

شنو يا برنسيسه _ حايمه في البرش جايبه العشاء ولا شنو ؟




نتعشا ونتسحر ولسه حنكون فارقين اكل 

تخريمه

الصورة دى ماااااااااغريبه على
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

نتعشا ونتسحر ولسه حنكون فارقين اكل 

تخريمه

الصورة دى ماااااااااغريبه على



ده لؤي باللوك الجديد
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*وعاد البرش !
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*البرش البرش البرش البرش
لا فيه مخده لا فرش
لو قرصتك فيه نمله
طوالي تمشي تتكرش
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

البرش البرش البرش البرش
لا فيه مخده لا فرش
لو قرصتك فيه نمله
طوالي تمشي تتكرش



 
النملة جايه من العرش ؟

ولا ساكيها سمك القرش؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

النملة جايه من العرش ؟

ولا ساكيها سمك القرش؟



قرشاً ما قرشك جر في الشوك :icon4::ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

قرشاً ما قرشك جر في الشوك :icon4::ansmile09:



الشوك والريد ... !!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الشوكة بمرقوها بي دربها




غايتو انا جيت سااااااااااااي لا احم ولا دستور












سلام عليكموا ومشتاقون
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الشوك والريد ... !!



هييي ييكا ....
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مرحبتين نصر الدين اخبااااااااااااارك ياجرسة 

وينك مختفي ليك كم يوم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*شمااااااار :
إنتظروووووووا  مفاجأة البرش .
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الشوكة بمرقوها بي دربها




غايتو انا جيت سااااااااااااي لا احم ولا دستور












سلام عليكموا ومشتاقون



بالاكتر  استاذ  نصر الدين   ... والبرش فاقدك !
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

هييي ييكا ....



 
نلعب على دكااااا :Laie_22:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إنت حارق حارق يا بحاري
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إنت حارق حارق يا بحاري



حارق الحبة دي ..
عليك الله يامايقومابي لو بعدين جينا شار النيل 

جيب معاك بشكير ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مرحبتين نصر الدين اخبااااااااااااارك ياجرسة 

وينك مختفي ليك كم يوم



يعني الواحد لو المطر قطع منه الكهرباء وما قدر يخش تقولوا عليه جرسة



مشتااااااااااااااااقين ياسخانة
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*برى برى برشكم سخانه مبالغ فيها.. وفى الصالون الكهربا قاطعه..نقبل وين نحن
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يعني الواحد لو المطر قطع منه الكهرباء وما قدر يخش تقولوا عليه جرسة



مشتااااااااااااااااقين ياسخانة



سخانة يا غانا ..!
سوف يتم تقييدك في كشف ( المتجرسين )
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			مجدالدين شريف, مايقومابي, البرنسيسه+, بحاري, حافظ النور, قنوان

ازيكم يا متجرسين

ابري ابيض :

انا الليلة جعااااااااااااااااااان شديد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*:7_13_5[1]:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			مجدالدين شريف, مايقومابي, البرنسيسه+, بحاري, حافظ النور, قنوان

ازيكم يا متجرسين

ابري ابيض :

انا الليلة جعااااااااااااااااااان شديد



:7_13_5[1]: خش العضم هههههههههههه

بى مناسبة العضم دى عبدالعزيز24 بقى كم؟؟؟
اوعى يكون خشى بالماينص
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يعني الواحد لو المطر قطع منه الكهرباء وما قدر يخش تقولوا عليه جرسة



مشتااااااااااااااااقين ياسخانة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			مجدالدين شريف, مايقومابي, البرنسيسه+, بحاري, حافظ النور, قنوان

ازيكم يا متجرسين



 ‏



إثنين شمال الفاتح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إثنين شمال الفاتح



الفاتح حسين :024-:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*هاك اتصبر يا مجدالدين
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

الفاتح حسين :024-:



الفاتح من سبتمبر
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هاك اتصبر يا مجدالدين



مشكور  يحبيبنا التحت ده كب كبي ولاشنو ..

كتشب :
انتا ياحافظ امس اقول ليك زكرني اشيل سجار توصلني لحدي البيت وبعد خشيت
لقيت روحي ما عندي سجار من امس لحدي هسي راسي بعمل 
(افففف افففففف زننننننننن زنننننننننن كررررررررر كرررر )
دي عملية تعملا فيني ..:tfkeer:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هاك اتصبر يا مجدالدين



مجدالدين..من كان عنده فضل ضلع فليعد به على من لا ضلع له:a38:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مشكور  يحبيبنا التحت ده كب كبي ولاشنو ..

كتشب :
انتا ياحافظ امس اقول ليك زكرني اشيل سجار توصلني لحدي البيت وبعد خشيت
لقيت روحي ما عندي سجار من امس لحدي هسي راسي بعمل 
(افففف افففففف زننننننننن زنننننننننن كررررررررر كرررر )
دي عملية تعملا فيني ..:tfkeer:



ههههههههههههههههههه
دة راس ولا نحلة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هاك اتصبر يا مجدالدين



يا حافظ ريالتي نزلت
الله يجازي محنك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مجدالدين..من كان عنده فضل ضلع فليعد به على من لا ضلع له:a38:



خلاص نحنا نتقسم الشغل ده 

خلوهو معاي بعد التراويح انا بدي كل زول نصيبو .. :28_1_6[1]:
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ههههههههههههههههههه
دة راس ولا نحلة



لا قـــــابـــكو :wave:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

  خش العضم هههههههههههه

بى مناسبة العضم دى عبدالعزيز24 بقى كم؟؟؟
اوعى يكون خشى بالماينص



كدي خلينا من الماينس إنت مش قلتي عازمانا فطور في رمضان ولا قاصدة رمضان الجـــــــــأي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هاك اتصبر يا مجدالدين



في داعي للحركات الصبيانية دي يا حافظ والناس صايمة
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

كدي خلينا من الماينس إنت مش قلتي عازمانا فطور في رمضان ولا قاصدة رمضان الجـــــــــأي



وأنا شااااااااااااهد !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قرررررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اذن الاذااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اذن الاذااااااااااااااااااااااااااان




اذن قبييييييييل  يا ارخبيل 



انت  وين ؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*المطرة كبت اليلة البرش ده الا نفرشو 
في الشجرة
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*

دي زي مطرة أمبارح .. الجاتكم الليله

الليلة الفطرو جوا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

* انا جعان شديد 

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ترقبوووووووا المفاجأه الكبري ...
حصريا" علي ( برش رمضان ) ..
       ...‏ بدأ العد التنازلي ...
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*[QUOTE=mohammed_h_o;162609]

لكن ما مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغه..دى المطرة ولا بلاش..:1 (11):

المكان ده وين؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*السلام عليكم ورحة الله
مافي آبري ولا كركدي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

السلام عليكم ورحة الله
مافي آبري ولا كركدي



والله زى الوقت ده حصاص البلح ما تلقاه..:1 (23): عليك انت ذاااااااااااتك ما يأكلوك
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

السلام عليكم ورحة الله
مافي آبري ولا كركدي



أوووو
حبيبنا جواندي منور البرش
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*عشطاااااااااااااااااااااانه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

عشطاااااااااااااااااااااانه



أمشي البحر !!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

أمشي البحر !!



البحر بحرى..سقيته وحدى وسأشربه وحدى.:1 (29):

تخريمه
مافى ليمون

تخريمه تانيه
:019:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الناس دي الليله عندها ضبيحة


ما بدري علي البرش
ياخي بدري العطش
*

----------


## غندور

*


























قلنا ما نجى ويدنا فاضية!!!!
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					




























قلنا ما نجى ويدنا فاضية!!!!



 
بركة الماشافوه ناس هناااااااااااااااااي
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كله كوم وجوعة الليله دى كوم تانى
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*

قلنا ما نجى ويدنا فاضية!!!![/QUOTE]

ده بطيخ ولا أنا عيني مطششه؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الليييييييييييلا المطرة صبت
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

كله كوم وجوعة الليله دى كوم تانى



اثبتى على راى جيعانة ولا عطشانة
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ناس البرش كيف أنكم؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بحاري, قنوان 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بحاري, قنوان 



اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*المويه بتسلم عليك تتأسف وترسل ليك شوقها
شووووووقها
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*العطش حاصل والجوع حاصل والراس شغال زوزوه شديده
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

العطش حاصل والجوع حاصل والراس شغال زوزوه شديده



‏

الليلة يوم كم في ابريل.. ؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اثبتى على راى جيعانة ولا عطشانة



جعشاااانه
:zxcv1:

:essen2:

:562:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

الليلة يوم كم في ابريل.. ؟



علي ما إعتقد الليله يوم 28 نوفمبر
بختك راس السنة قررررب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

الليلة يوم كم في ابريل.. ؟



:1 (26):

































14 اغسطس
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

جعشاااانه
:zxcv1:

:essen2:

:562:



ههههههههههههه
قوية قوية قوية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

جعشاااانه
:zxcv1:

:essen2:

:562:



اتجعشني
اتجعشني
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

علي ما إعتقد الليله يوم 28 نوفمبر
بختك راس السنة قررررب



‏
... قرررب يجيب قوون في رمضان .. بس الكورة دقت في السخانة ورجعت بيتها تبكي من شدة العطش ..
‏
‏!!
‏
‏
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مافى توقيت شتوى ولا خريفى؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مافى توقيت شتوى ولا خريفى؟؟؟؟



 اماراتي ينفع
شكلك بقيتي برنسيسة
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏
... قرررب يجيب قوون في رمضان .. 
‏
‏!!
‏
‏



لكن جاب الصدي في مزمل ابو القاسم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*البرش دا مالو الليله فاضي كده ؟
كلكم فاطرين بره ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*السلاااااااااام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

لكن جاب الصدي في مزمل ابو القاسم



‏
‏
ههههاااههه


أستااااذ يا مايقو 
‏
مع انو مزمل بجي في الصدى!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*صباح الخير بالليل..اقصد صباح الليل بالخير..هى السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

السلاااااااااام عليكم



‏

وعليكم السلام ..
‏
‏
الجو الليلة كعب قلنا نطلع البرش متأخر بكرة!
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*البرش دا عاوز نظافه فى الامطار دى
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*بسم الله الناس ديل بفرشو البرش من الســـاعه صباحا


*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*بحارى صباح الخير اقصد مساء الخير
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

البرش دا عاوز نظافه فى الامطار دى



 ابشر انا برش البرش برشا
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

وعليكم السلام ..
‏
‏
الجو الليلة كعب قلنا نطلع البرش متأخر بكرة!



كعب عالى!!!!
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

* جاكم ارفعو البرش سريع
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

بسم الله الناس ديل بفرشو البرش من الســـاعه صباحا





يااخوى انت عيونك دى مابتسمع ولا اضنينك دى مابتشوف..هسى القمرة دى ماسامعها..
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يااخوى انت عيونك دى مابتسمع ولا اضنينك دى مابتشوف..هسى القمرة دى ماسامعها..



..... 




*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
البرنسيسه, بحاري 
سلام ياجرسه
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف)
مايقومابي, بحاري+, حسن يعقوب
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
البرنسيسه, بحاري 
سلام ياجرسه



معاي ولا مع برنسيسة!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

معاي ولا مع برنسيسة!



مع حسن يعقوب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*العيد قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

العيد قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب



والاذان لسه؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

العيد قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب



بختتتتتتتتتتتك!!!:1 (2):
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا..
‏
ربنا آمنا بما انزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين ..
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





صبر يكب الابري مااااااااافي؟؟؟
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*نحمد الله الليله ال:connie_runner:يوم عجيب
جو بوووش
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*السلام عليكم








زول يرد السلام مافى
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*نار يوم عشرين نار
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*وعليكم والسلام اليوم ده كيف حافظ
*

----------


## بحاري

*نهاركم سعيد
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*هيييي اللي جوه !
إزيكم !
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

السلام عليكم





زول يرد السلام مافى



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..

حمد الله علي السلامة ..

تكويعة :
توقيعك سمح
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اليلة الواحد عاوز ليه مكرونة بي اللحمة المفرومة 
وعليها كاتشب ..
برة الحلة :
اتذكرتها هسي .. انتا ياامايقوماااابي امس ساععة الوضوء تشيل باقي 
الموية وتقوم جاري ..
هي تاني اتذكرتا حاجة :
باقي البسوبسة وينو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*صباح الخير أنا يادوب صاحي من النوم أها اليوم الليلة معاكم كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

صباح الخير أنا يادوب صاحي من النوم أها اليوم الليلة معاكم كيف ؟



‏
باااااارد جدا
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
انت يا عزو !!
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

نحمد الله الليله ال:connie_runner:يوم عجيب
جو بوووش



هييييييييييييييييع
الظاهر فطرة الهيلتون بااااااااااايتة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

اليلة الواحد عاوز ليه مكرونة بي اللحمة المفرومة 
وعليها كاتشب ..
برة الحلة :
اتذكرتها هسي .. انتا ياامايقوماااابي امس ساععة الوضوء تشيل باقي 
الموية وتقوم جاري ..
هي تاني اتذكرتا حاجة :
باقي البسوبسة وينو ؟؟؟؟



اتفضل يا ملك


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

صباح الخير أنا يادوب صاحي من النوم أها اليوم الليلة معاكم كيف ؟



أنت كنت نايم في كهف ولا شنو ... محجوب الخير بارك لينا العيد قبيييييييييل

كان عارفين كدة كان نومناك من أول يوم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اتفضل يا ملك





هسي في داعي للزي دا
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

اتذكرتها هسي .. انتا ياامايقومااااب ..
هي تاني اتذكرتا حاجة :
باقي البسوبسة وينو ؟؟؟؟



ههههوهوو
باقي البسبوسة شالها عزو كلها
قال داير (يفطر بيها ويتغدى بيها) الليله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ههههوهوو
باقي البسبوسة شالها عزو كلها
قال داير (يفطر بيها ويتغدى بيها) الليله



 
شوووووووووووف زولك ما قال كان نايم

يعني نام بالباقي 
اتكمسري
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

هييييييييييييييييع
الظاهر فطرة الهيلتون بااااااااااايتة



صحبك عزو شال باقي البسبوسة كلها وحلف ما يدينا منها ولا قطعة
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اتفضل يا ملك





المكرونة ولا التوقيع ؟
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شوووووووووووف زولك ما قال كان نايم

يعني نام بالباقي 
اتكمسري



ناااااااايم بنومة الجهااار!
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*امس من شدة ما عششطان .. ومنتظر الاذان .. المؤذن وصل سلك المايك عمل شخشخة في المكرفون ..
انا فطرت طوالي..
‏
هسع برضو منتظر الشخشخة!
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

شوووووووووووف زولك ما قال كان نايم

يعني نام بالباقي 
اتكمسري









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

امس من شدة ما عششطان .. ومنتظر الاذان .. المؤذن وصل سلك المايك عمل شخشخة في المكرفون ..
انا فطرت طوالي..
‏
هسع برضو منتظر الشخشخة!



شخشخة العصافير ؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الكهــــرباء قاطعة

والرأس يسووووي في الزووووووون

يوم الليله ده جرسنـــــــــــــا عديل

تاني المنطقة الصناعية دي في رمضـــــان نهي...هي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الكهــــرباء قاطعة

والرأس يسووووي في الزووووووون

يوم الليله ده جرسنـــــــــــــا عديل

تاني المنطقة الصناعية دي في رمضـــــان نهي...هي



غايتو قدر ما الواحد يقول يجي يلقاكم ركزتو شوية

تجيه نغمة الجرس
تخريمة
التحيات قهوة ياقلب
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*دخووووووووول
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

دخووووووووول



 وين التذكرة
*

----------


## بحاري

*السلام عليكم ..
‏
اللهم ارحم أخانا ابوالقاسم واغفر له وتقبله قبولا حسنا
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*آميييييييييييين رحمة الله عليه
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ازيكم واخباركم ومع السلامة 

لي بعدين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ازيكم واخباركم ومع السلامة 

لي بعدين باذن الله



‏

مالك ..!  نزولك ماتامي ولاشنو؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

مالك ..!  نزولك ماتامي ولاشنو؟



ههههههههه برضو تلقا ميقو سارق الجواكر 

التجمع لي الكورة وين وكيف
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

السلام عليكم ..
‏
اللهم ارحم أخانا ابوالقاسم واغفر له وتقبله قبولا حسنا



اللهم آمين !!
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*شفتو حافظ النور جايب شنو(جداد) ده ياخي جوعنا ..

كوضيم: 
نرجو من صاحب البرش تنبيه الاخ حافظ بأن يضبط مشاركاته
واذا تكررت مثل هذه الوجبات يتم توقيفه من البرش لمدة( شهر :h3:)

انا ماشي عشان احصل الاذان في البيت .
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ياأخوانا النزول كم ؟
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ههههههههه برضو تلقا ميقو سارق الجواكر 

التجمع لي الكورة وين وكيف



‏

الكورة الساعة كم ان شاء الله؟
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الكورة الثانية الساعة 11
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

شفتو حافظ النور جايب شنو(جداد) ده ياخي جوعنا ..

كوضيم: 
نرجو من صاحب البرش تنبيه الاخ حافظ بأن يضبط مشاركاته
واذا تكررت مثل هذه الوجبات يتم توقيفه من البرش لمدة( شهر :h3:)

انا ماشي عشان احصل الاذان في البيت .



سجليهو 3 تحت الحساب هو و عزو !
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

الكورة الساعة كم ان شاء الله؟



الساعة كاسيو Casio ‎
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

ياأخوانا النزول كم ؟



‏

بفوتك الجرة ..!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

بفوتك الجرة ..!



ما قلت ليك { عدد } !!
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا بحاري سجل لي مجد الدين ده { تلاته } 
دك الورق وطلع !
وإنت لو إتأخرت تاني بكتبك تلاته
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## غندور

*نجم البرش الما خمج....





*

----------


## غندور

*


*

----------


## بحاري

*تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام ..
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ويــــــــــــن التــــــــــــــونة جـــــــــــــوعتونا ..
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الليلة بدري بدري

وهنا دا بس
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

الليلة بدري بدري

وهنا دا بس



اوووووووووووو اليلة في ناس متجرسة :hehehmn:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*ياحافظ جيب صور الفتة الأمس خلينا نتصبر شوية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ياحافظ جيب صور الفتة الأمس خلينا نتصبر شوية




*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





الله يحافظك يا سامح ،،
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
نقعد
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسه؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انا غايتو الجمعه الجايه ان شاءالله كان مابقى عيد














































حاصوم:la:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياحافظ بي الطريقة دي
بتزول ليك فطور 
قصدي
بتقصد ليك زول 
ياخي انت بتكون عرفت فطوري الزولتو
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ياحافظ بي الطريقة دي
بتزول ليك فطور 
قصدي
بتقصد ليك زول 
ياخي انت بتكون عرفت فطوري الزولتو



‏

ده ترم تعكيز ما كده من اكتر !
‏
‏
الترجمة:
ده عدم تركيز ما اكتر من كده.
‏
‏
‏
‏
تمت الترجمة بمعامل انيس بالقاهرة.
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*برش ما برشك جر فيهو الشوك
‏{‏ مثل شايقي }
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*#
#
#
البرش برشي ،،،،
#
#
#
فرشته وحدي ،،،،
#
#
#
وسأطويه وحدي .
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

#
#
#
البرش برشي ،،،،
#
#
#
فرشته وحدي ،،،،
#
#
#
وسأطويه وحدي .



وبحارى دة يطلع بايظ
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

وبحارى دة يطلع بايظ



‏

بايظاوي 
by the way!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

ده ترم تعكيز ما كده من اكتر !
‏
‏
الترجمة:
ده عدم تركيز ما اكتر من كده.
‏
‏
‏
‏
تمت الترجمة بمعامل انيس بالقاهرة.



:blunt:






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الله يحافظك يا سامح ،،



:blunt:







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

بايظاوي 
by the way!



:blunt:


                                                               اللهم انى صايم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:blunt:

:blunt:



:blunt:


                                                               اللهم انى صايم



وما تقولي كمان أمبارح مع الجو الرهيب والمطرة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					






ده منو ده المدا يده قبل مالصحن يرتكز زي الناس
غايتو جنس فجع
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

وما تقولي كمان أمبارح مع الجو الرهيب والمطرة



:573::573::573:
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*Enter ....
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انتو الليله ضابحين ولا ريحة الابريه دى شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انتو الليله ضابحين ولا ريحة الابريه دى شنو؟



‏

خليها الضبيحة ..
انت الريحة دي شفتيها كيف؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

خليها الضبيحة ..
انت الريحة دي شفتيها كيف؟؟



شوف اضانى ولا سمع عيونى يااخوى:a34:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*صباح الليل بالخير
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

صباح الليل بالخير



صباح النهار بالنور
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*خلي بالكم رمضان ده بقا يخليكم تجيبو  (خارجية )
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*البرش .. واقفين وقاعدين .. غايبين وحاصرين .. صايمين وفاطرين..
‏ 
‏
‏
‏
‏
‏
يزفون البشرى للاخ الحبيب 24 بمناسبة اختياره مشرفا بالمنتدي ..
الف الف مبروك
‏
واصطداف خاير أهله..
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*انا الليلة جايب ليكم عصيده 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا محي الدين الليله عزو عريس تقول جايب عصيده؟
                        	*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*عصيدة بتاعت مديدة بلح بتنفع للعرسان
وبعدين ماجاتنا دعوه لكن حنجى العرس
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محى الدين شاور
					

عصيدة بتاعت مديدة بلح بتنفع للعرسان
وبعدين ماجاتنا دعوه لكن حنجى العرس



( شطه بالدعوة ) ؟
هيي يكا
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الليله مافي زول عاوز يجيب صينيتو ولا شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*صباح الليل بالخير
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هوووي فواطير المعود جات
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يابت يابرنسيسة قشي البرش

ويابت يا قنوان طلعي الفرشات
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الليله off ولا شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أنتو صايمين الساعة كم؟؟؟ وفطوركم بى شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*احبتى بروش اون لاين..لكم التجله والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بالف خير..وربنا يمتعكم بالصحه والعافيه..عبركم احيى صاحب البرش الجعلى الصيل حفيد المك نمر..الغالى بحارى..وبعده الاخ الكريم الاصيل..ود شندى الغرة..حافظ النور..وبعده كل المتجرسين..مايقومابى..عزو..قنوان.عمو نصرالدين..عمو غندور..ومره مره كده افريكانو وكلين..لكم التحيه والاحترام..وان شاءالله رمضان الجاى يعود عليكم بالخير..وكل واحد يلقى البيتمناه
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*والتحية لك ايضا اختنا برنسيسة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
ووداعا برشنا حتوحشنا
ونلتقى رمضان القادم كان الله مد فى العمر
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

احبتى بروش اون لاين..لكم التجله والتقدير وكل عام وانتم بالف خير..وربنا يمتعكم بالصحه والعافيه..عبركم احيى صاحب البرش الجعلى الصيل حفيد المك نمر..الغالى بحارى..وبعده الاخ الكريم الاصيل..ود شندى الغرة..حافظ النور..وبعده كل المتجرسين..مايقومابى..عزو..قنوان.عمو نصرالدين..عمو غندور..ومره مره كده افريكانو وكلين..لكم التحيه والاحترام..وان شاءالله رمضان الجاى يعود عليكم بالخير..وكل واحد يلقى البيتمناه



ولك كل التحايا الغالية برنسيسة .. وكل عام وانت بخير وكل رواد البرش بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يعني حتطووا البرش بعد كده ؟
تشكري برنسيسه
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

والتحية لك ايضا اختنا برنسيسة
وكل عام وانتم بخير
ووداعا برشنا حتوحشنا
ونلتقى رمضان القادم كان الله مد فى العمر



‏

عاطر التحايا .. الرائع حافظ النور
وليك وحشة والله ..
وكل عام وانت وجميع الاهل والاحباب بالف خير
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

يعني حتطووا البرش بعد كده ؟
تشكري برنسيسه



‏
مايقو يا قلب .. كل عام وانت بخير .. وربنا يعوده علينا وعليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

‏

عاطر التحايا .. الرائع حافظ النور
وليك وحشة والله ..
وكل عام وانت وجميع الاهل والاحباب بالف خير



ولك منى خالص الود الغالى عاطف

والليلة وصلنا بلد البروش الما خمج
شندى الحبيبة
*

----------


## بحاري

*البرش .. 
‏
‏..
‏
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*(العجب24), aaddil, ABU AHMED, acba77, مايقومابي, africanu*, محمد العمده, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمد عماد, محمد عبده, محمدمناع, محمدحامدمحمدمناوى, محمدين, محى الدين شاور, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1*, محجوب الخير, alajabalajeeb, aldisco, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي صعب, مرهف, مستكاوي, ayman akoud, لؤي شرفي, أوهاج, الملك, البرنسيسه, الدمباوي, الجامرابي, الحارث, الظريف, العرّش, الغسينابي, النسر الأحمر, النسر2, القطانى*, اباتشيه, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابو راما, ابو شهد, ابولين, احمد الحلفاوى, احمدحلفا, ارخبيل, اندرنا, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali*, بحاري, تينا, hani222, خالد سليمان طه, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حسام كرمة, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, حسكو, جواندي*, looly, makkawi, mohammed_h_o, mub25, m_mamoon, راشد مرجي, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سارق الفرح, ساندرا, صبحي المريخابي, صديق, سهيل ابراهيم, samawal, senba, على السكين, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عجبكو, غندور, wadalhaja, yassirali66, وليد المريخابى, وائل يوسف, ودحمدون, نزار احمد, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, قورتي, قنوان
اهل البرش سلام
وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اليـــــــــــــوم ده جرسني عديل كده

اها قالوا العيد خميس وكده
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تشكرو يا حلوين
وكل سنة وإنتو طيبين
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اليـــــــــــــوم ده جرسني عديل كده

اها قالوا العيد خميس وكده



‏

اعاده الله علينا وعلي جميع الامة الاسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات.
‏
‏
تخريمة:
‏
اليوم برضو صعب يا آفريكا
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

تشكرو يا حلوين
وكل سنة وإنتو طيبين



‏

وانت طيب يا مايقو 96
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*لأهل الفقه و الدين :

لو الواحد حس بإنه داير يموت من العطش ممكن يفطر ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

لأهل الفقه و الدين :

لو الواحد حس بإنه داير يموت من العطش ممكن يفطر ؟؟؟



غايتو جنس كب جرسلين  !!
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 (2 عضو و 0 ضيف)
عبد العزيز24, بحاري+

بحاري البرش برشك فاطويه وحدك .. 

يا حليل رمضان وبرش رمضان وحوش مايقومابي المكيف وصالون مجد الدين .. وكل سنة وانتو طيبين ...
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

لأهل الفقه و الدين :

لو الواحد حس بإنه داير يموت من العطش ممكن يفطر ؟؟؟



 
ممكن تحس بانك عاوز تفطر .. عشان ما تموت !



ركنية :

يحول الى المنتديات الاسلامية .. سؤال جميل
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

غايتو جنس كب جرسلين  !!




علي الطلاق يوم الليلة ده ب10 يوم
*

----------


## بحاري

*



[OVERLINE] 
تنبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــام 
[/OVERLINE]
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياجماعه بكره العيد ولا 31 رمضان؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

علي الطلاق يوم الليلة ده ب10 يوم



حقوق نشر سااااى مافى...:a32:.

ركنيه
بختك يعنى صايم40 يوم؟؟:dan1:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*كابينة القيادة :::



نحن الان باجواء  العيد  .. على الجميع  ( فك) الاحزمة  !!

سيتم بعد قليل  انتقال البرش الى مقر اخر سيعلن لاحقا ..

نتمنى ان تكونوا  قد استمتعتوا بالرحلة  

ملحوظة :

" فكوا الاحزمة نحن على بعد ساعتين من المطار  ... اقصد " الافطار " !
*

----------


## بحاري

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, البرنسيسه, عبد العزيز24+ 




يا كافى البلا  لاعندك ستائر تخبزيها  لاعندك خبيز تعلقيهو ..!
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) بحاري, البرنسيسه, عبد العزيز24+ 




يا كافى البلا  لاعندك ستائر تخبزيها  لاعندك خبيز تعلقيهو ..!



ههههههههههه زماااااااااان علقنا الخبيز ونجضنا الستاير:ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

حقوق نشر سااااى مافى...:a32:.

ركنيه
بختك يعنى صايم40 يوم؟؟:dan1:




نحن في المريخ إخوة ...

كورنر :
لا لا 11 يوم ... يوم المطرة داك ويوم الليلة ...
:28_1_6[1]:
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*غايتو نقول ليكم شنو!!!!
رمضان وباقى ليه كلها لحظات،،أعاده الله على الجميع بالخير والبركة بأذنه تعالى...
*

----------


## بحاري

* (أظهر الكل)  الأعضاء الذين قاموا بمشاهدة هذا الموضوع : 93 (العجب24), aaddil, ABU AHMED, acba77, مايقومابي, africanu*, محمد العمده, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمد عماد, محمد عبده, محمدمناع, محمدحامدمحمدمناوى, محمدين, محى الدين شاور, مجدالدين شريف, ميدو1*, محجوب الخير, alajabalajeeb, aldisco, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مريخي صعب, مرهف, مستكاوي, ayman akoud, لؤي شرفي, أوهاج, الملك, البرنسيسه, الدمباوي, الجامرابي, الحارث, الظريف, العرّش, الغسينابي, النسر الأحمر, النسر2, القطانى*, اباتشيه, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابو راما, ابو شهد, ابولين, احمد الحلفاوى, احمدحلفا, ارخبيل, اندرنا, dr_nashat, Ehab M. Ali*, بحاري, تينا, hani222, خالد سليمان طه, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حسام كرمة, حسن بشير, حسن يعقوب, حسكو, جواندي*, looly, makkawi, mohammed_h_o, mub25, m_mamoon, راشد مرجي, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, سارق الفرح, ساندرا, صبحي المريخابي, صديق, سهيل ابراهيم, samawal, senba, على السكين, عبد العزيز24, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عجبكو, غندور, wadalhaja, yassirali66, وليد المريخابى, وائل يوسف, ودحمدون, نزار احمد, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, قورتي, قنوان
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

كابينة القيادة :::



نحن الان باجواء  العيد  .. على الجميع  ( فك) الاحزمة  !!

سيتم بعد قليل  انتقال البرش الى مقر اخر سيعلن لاحقا ..

نتمنى ان تكونوا  قد استمتعتوا بالرحلة  

ملحوظة :

" فكوا الاحزمة نحن على بعد ساعتين من المطار  ... اقصد " الافطار " !



تعلن الخطوط الرمضانية البرشية عن تأخر الرحلة العيدية وتأجيلها ليوم السبت ...

*

----------


## بحاري

*في الختام لا يسعنا إلا ان نشكر كل من مر وشارك وعلق .. لكم كل الود والتقدير .. لكم الحب وكل القلب .. اسرتي العزيزة منبر مريخاب اون لاين.
‏
اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا .
‏
ربنا آمنا بما انزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين.
‏
اللهم تقبل منا الصيام والقيام .. واغفر لنا ما تقدم وتاخر من ذنوبنا إنك انت الغفور الرحيم.
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كل عام وانتم بالف خير
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
عكسية :

با بحارى وين حلاوة العيد

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*تشكر بحاري علي هذه الكلمات الرائعه 
حبيت أكون آخر واحد يطوي البرش ده !
كل عام وأنتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*رمضان كريم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الله اكرم يا حافظ البوست ده جبتو من وين هههههههههههه
*

----------


## بحاري

*زمن  ...
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*فوووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جريتو وجيت يا إمام .. بس ما نفضت الغبار ليه .. يا مايقومابي جيب المقشاشة وتعال قش البرش ده .. ويا مجد الدين كلين جيب الفوطة وتعال فوط البرش عشان الناس تقعد وتاخد راحتها ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*أها السحور كبس ولا لسه ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					





بتقرأ في شنو أوع تقول لي في الكم وخمسين صفحة دي .. أعمل رايح يا أخوي ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

بتقرأ في شنو أوع تقول لي في الكم وخمسين صفحة دي .. أعمل رايح يا أخوي ...



اي بقرأ في خمسين صفحه اقسم لييييييييك معاي ؟؟

*

----------


## jafaros

*انا عيان شوية زحو لي نتّــــكي .... !!!
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*البرش كان ما قادرين عليهو برجعو محلوا تاني
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هووووووووووووووي أنا الليلة إتجرست عديل ...

الليلة وووب عليك يا عطية ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

اي بقرأ في خمسين صفحه اقسم لييييييييك معاي ؟؟




لا لا يا أخوي أنا قرأتها كلها ...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

البرش كان ما قادرين عليهو برجعو محلوا تاني



رجعوا بنجيب واحد جديد ...   
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

انا عيان شوية زحو لي نتّــــكي .... !!!



رمضان خش العضم ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النكت البرش ده ربنا يصب في ميزانه حسنات اطنان واطنان

ولله ايام يابحاري 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*حلوم عظمة زقزاق .. تم الاشتراك ..

رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وتصومو وتفطرو علي الف خير 

تكويعة :

رايكم شنو في ويكاب بي كسرة وصحن سلطة 
مع كباية كردي متلج ...
وبرنجية اخر موديل 
هااااااااااااااااع اللهم اني صايم 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

يامجد الدين بركة الشفناك طيب 

عقبال حافظ النور وبحاري
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

حلوم عظمة زقزاق .. تم الاشتراك ..

رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وتصومو وتفطرو علي الف خير 

تكويعة :

رايكم شنو في ويكاب بي كسرة وصحن سلطة 
مع كباية كردي متلج ...
وبرنجية اخر موديل 
هااااااااااااااااع اللهم اني صايم 





كشششششششششششششش
تلجة باااااااااااااااااااااااردة اتكسرت 
دخول عشان خاطر مجد الدين
بالجمبة :
فك النفس
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

رمضان خش العضم ...




هو متين بدا .. قول بسم الله 

رمضان كمل العضم زاتو ياعزو  

من اعماق مدينة ودمدتي لك التحية ياصديق ياوفي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (2 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)

امام اباتي,مجدالدين شريف


واحد أقاشي ما تكتر الليمون عشان ببقي مر
اقول ليك حاجة جيب الليمون برة والشطة انا بعملها 
اها شوف عزو خليه يجيب معاهو العيش من اقرب فرن بس يكون عيش داااااااااااااااااافي
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Deimos
					

رجعوا بنجيب واحد جديد ...   




انت مصلاية ما قادر تجيبها لما تجيب برش ؟
رمضان عندو 4 يوم وما شفنا منك شيء
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يامجد الدين بركة الشفناك طيب 

عقبال حافظ النور وبحاري




مورتااااا الله يديك العافية يارب ..
وكل عام وانت بخير 

حافظ دا بكون ساكي ليه صيني 
اما بحاري بكون ساكنو الجماعة 
هو جاري وعبد العظيم جارين ورا 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 18 (1 من الأعضاء و 17 زائر)  اتفضلو معانا 

مرتضي دياب
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

كشششششششششششششش
تلجة باااااااااااااااااااااااردة اتكسرت 
دخول عشان خاطر مجد الدين
بالجمبة :
فك النفس



اووووووووووووو امام اباتي مابخليك 

كل عام وانت بخير .. 

استلم
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 4 (2 من الأعضاء و 2 زائر)

امام اباتي,مجدالدين شريف 


واحد أقاشي ما تكتر الليمون عشان ببقي مر
اقول ليك حاجة جيب الليمون برة والشطة انا بعملها 
اها شوف عزو خليه يجيب معاهو العيش من اقرب فرن بس يكون عيش داااااااااااااااااافي




ههههههه
عزو مابجيب اي حاجة .. 
دااااااافي ولا مصعب عمر 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## jafaros

*فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 
*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*وينك يا بحارى والله ليك وحشة ( انت صائم ولأ شنو !!!) ولأ انت صايم عن الكلام المباح  وينك ووين ابداعاتك !!وكل سنة وانت طيب 
*

----------

